
Ask HN: Should HN allow domains that paywall articles? - NicenJehr
It&#x27;s always disappointing for me to click an HN link and see one paragraph and a request for money. Do you find such links valuable enough to push non-paywalled content off the front page?
======
ronykroy
Answer .. No Such content lowers the quality of the website HN...

you go to google and key in some terms related to a technical question and you
are presented with a page filled with ads .. and the first non add content
just barely making it above the fold...

you would naturally switch to duck duck go.. just to get rid of the additional
scrolls..

read that again.. just to get rid of the additional mouse scrolling..

being presented with a way wall is a stronger allergen.. :)

------
greenyoda
The official policy is: "Paywalls with workarounds are OK; paywall complaints
are off topic".

For more details:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

~~~
sigmaprimus
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

